# L'iPad ne capte plus le wifi !



## Mr.Joker (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !

Après avoir vu plusieurs postes concernant le Wifi sur les iPad, c'est a mon tout d'en faire un car je n'ai pas trouvé réellement ma réponse !

Alors voilà, j'ai un soucis avec mon iPad Wifi 16Go. Depuis quelques jours il ne capte plus le wifi. Alors qu'avant il le capté parfaitement. Que faire ?

Merci .


----------



## Mr.Joker (22 Janvier 2011)

Up.

Toujours aucune réponse =(.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Janvier 2011)

Tu as essayé de relancer le wifi en mettant en mode "avion" puis en revenant en mode normal ?
Ne pas oublier non plus que le wifi de l'iPad depuis iOS4 semble devenu presque aussi capricieux que l'iPhone sous iO3 (et là, c'était vraiment l'horreur absolue).


----------



## etidej (22 Janvier 2011)

Quel os, jailbreak ou pas? Il manque un peu d'infos pour essayer de t'aider.


----------



## Mr.Joker (22 Janvier 2011)

OS 4.2.1 et non jailbreak' !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Tu as essayé de relancer le wifi en mettant en mode "avion" puis en revenant en mode normal ?
> Ne pas oublier non plus que le wifi de l'iPad depuis iOS4 semble devenu presque aussi capricieux que l'iPhone sous iO3 (et là, c'était vraiment l'horreur absolue).



Ouais j'ai testé :/.

Mais rien donc je le restaure, dernière solution...


----------



## etidej (22 Janvier 2011)

Je partage l'avis du docteur. Une restauration ne peut pas faire de mal. Juste un petit conseil en passant restauration comme un nouvel iPad ne pas restaurer la sauvegarde.


----------



## Mr.Joker (23 Janvier 2011)

Bon ben avec la restauration ça marche toujours pas =/


----------



## etidej (23 Janvier 2011)

Si tu as restaurer en considérant comme un nouvel iPad alors un appel Apple care me semble justifié.


----------



## Mr.Joker (23 Janvier 2011)

Okay merci bien je vais les appeler !


----------

